# Diamond Naturals?



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

First off, let me start by saying I'm 19 and live with my parents. While Bonnie is my dog and my responsibility, my parents get a huge say in what food I buy for her. According to them, the "my house my rules" law extends to how I raise my puppy. 

I recently lost my income, so I can no longer afford Blue Buffalo for my 4 month old puppy. My dad wants to put her on Purina Puppy Chow, but I convinced him that I am more than willing to drive half an hour across the bay to Tractor Supply Co to pay $27 for a 40lb bag of Diamond Naturals. It's the only decent food I can buy her- my folks won't allow me to spend anything more than that, not that I could anyways. She's getting a supplement of raw, but kibble is her staple. My dad said that he would pay for her food if I switched her to Purina- what he considers the patron saint of dog food because our mini poodle lived to fourteen on Beneful, even though in the end she was horribly sick, stinky, bloated, and in pain (which I think could have been fixed on a better diet!).

*In summation:
I want to know the quality of Diamond Naturals. If it's not that much better than Purina, then I'll let dad buy her food and have her on Puppy Chow.

1: Is Diamond Naturals a decent food? The ingredients list looks decent to me, but I'm sure there are people here who know better. 
2: Are there any better foods for around the same price range?*


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I know that at my Tractor Supply store they have Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. It is a decent food for the price (though I can't remember exactly how much...LOL). Is TOTW out of your price range?

Another option is the Kirkland brand dog food that you get at Costco. It is a decent food at an awesome price. Do you have a Costco (like a Sam's Club) near you?

I would for sure feed Diamond Naturals before feeding anything Purina. :smile: 

I hope you can get things figured out. Bonnie is lucky to have you. :smile:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I actually asked about TOTW, but he said no at $42.99 per 40lb bag. I don't see Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul on Tractor Supply's website, but I'd always heard it was a poor food?

Oh, and we no longer have a Costco. We had a rather small-ish Costco but it was short-lived, Sam's gets all the business here.

And thank you. I try my best to do what's good for her!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Diamond natural blows away any purina product:biggrin: Plus you'll be sneaking some additional proteins in right:wink:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh yes! For now she has lots of good venison to eat and after that, probably chicken! :biggrin:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

chicken soup is also made by diamond. It's a step up from diamond naturals. It's around $35-$40. Don't worry, you'll be fine with DN. Stay away from regular diamond. My friends dog does great on DN. He does supplement with alot of cooked meats though. The dogs were in heaven on new years. We smoked a pork butt, Brisket and turkey. Damn that was good:biggrin:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Our dogs have traditionally gotten their own plate on Thanksgiving. LOL!

And thanks! I'll look for chicken soup while we're there but based on these comments it will be Diamond Naturals if they don't have it. It would be nice to have my dad buy the food but I do NOT want her on Purina if I can do better!!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's another option. Use code vis123 to get $10 off, free shipping and no tax. Comes out to $35.99 shipped to your door:biggrin: Taste Of The Wild Hi Prairie with Roasted Bison and Venison in Dogs - Dog Food available in our Dogs Department at PetCareRx.com


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh wow, thanks! $35.99 for what quantity? I'll tell my father! :biggrin:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

that's a 30 lb. bag. They make 4 formulas, but they only have 3 at that site. I would rotate all 3. If you end up with DN, I would rotate between chicken, beef and lamb. For the coupon to work, you have to spend over $35. You might have to buy 2 bags of DN. The lamb comes out to $25.99 shipped. The beef and chicken together come out to $48.98 shipped. Pretty cheap:biggrin:
PetCareRx search results for 'taste of the wild'

Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice for Dogs in Dogs - Dog Food available in our Dogs Department at PetCareRx.com

Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice for Dogs in Dogs - Dog Food available in our Dogs Department at PetCareRx.com

Diamond Naturals Beef and Rice Dog Food in Dogs - Dog Food available in our Dogs Department at PetCareRx.com


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay, cool! Thanks for all the info, you've been a big help! :biggrin:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> Okay, cool! Thanks for all the info, you've been a big help! :biggrin:


Anything to get another dog away from purina's life death sentence ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Diamond Naturals is a great food for the price. It's on sale at Tractor Supply now - 40 pound bag of chicken & rice is $25. 

It gets a very good rating here:

Diamond Naturals Dog Food | Review and Rating

I would have absolutely no problem at all feeding this to my dogs if I wanted them on a grain-inclusive kibble. For the money, Diamond Naturals is great.


----------



## rambone (Nov 16, 2010)

Has anyone tried DN extreme athlete?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I never tried it, but it once came up on thread, that it contains powdered cellulose. Basically paper. Why would they put that in there. Just another filler I guess


----------



## rambone (Nov 16, 2010)

wow that sounds gross I wonder how they get the proteins and fat so high while using that.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, it's just a filler. Shame.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's a little more expensive. I hope the protein is coming from meat. That is a good question though. You could email them, they respond pretty quickly.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi. My dogs tried Diamond Naturals for a while and did fine on it. I think the ingredients are really good for the price. Don't use the Purina--too many fillers and it doesn't even compare to DN. I've used Purina products in the past (One and Dog Chow). Even if it seems ok in the beginning, problems may arise. Some problems we noticed with our dogs were: more obvious anal gland issues, gooey eyes, itching, red/irritated paws, and gained weight fast. It wasn't worth it. I've used Chicken Soup too. Some people have good luck with it. I thought my dogs looked less shiny on it, and did better on DN (plus the DN was a better value). Now I belong to Costco--I get 40 lbs. of Kirkland Healthy Weight for less than $22, and they seem to really like it and do best on this. Our lab mix finally has good stools on this food. I also supplement with a lot of real foods--beef, chicken, fish, eggs, etc. Good luck!


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

None of those foods look particularly stellar but as long as you supplement with some fresh, raw meat regularly, it should be ok.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree! If people do not want to feed raw, they can supplement with meat from table scraps as well. That goes for any kibble. :hungry:


----------

